

Google shreds 2005 promise of 'no banner ads', Do Be Evil next? - esalazar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/24/google_banner_ads/

======
ColinWright
Original discussion, still on the front page and with nearly 200 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605312)

Another submission, but with no real discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6604925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6604925)

However, that original now has so many comments any additional thoughts will
get lost in the noise. I suspect that's why there's another one shooting up
the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6606662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6606662)

People see that one and upvote it to make sure their comments get seen.

<rambling rant>

I wish there were a more sensible way to organize discussions like this, so
that well-thought out, comprehensive and useful contributions were easier to
find. Instead, the discussions become so sprawling that anything after the
first few comments and replies are lost, so when something is popular we get
split discussions with significant replication and duplication.

Feels like such a waste of time and effort - the engineer/hacker/problem-
solver in me is offended, even though others think there's really nothing
wrong with it.

Maybe it's just me.

</rambling rant>

